# Play Doh IS Made in China



## Korimomto2 (May 8, 2006)

I just called the company to make sure since it has been listed as Made in the USA in some places. The Customer service rep said that all Hasbro products (including Play doh and excluding Milton Bradley and Parker Bros Games) ARE DEFINATELY Made in China.

Anyway, though some of you might want to know.







:







:


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Homemade salt dough is funner anyway.


----------



## Korimomto2 (May 8, 2006)

True, but I'm seriously running out of items my VERY MAINSTREAM family can purchase my children for Christmas.







They will not purchase items online or from catalogues. They will not buy clothes or books. They are on board with not buying items Made in China, but they want a list of acceptable items and I don't have much to go on.







:


----------



## vloky (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamieCatheryn* 
Homemade salt dough is funner anyway.

Fun to make too! I used to make my own play doh all the time! It's all nice and warm! I'd have green stained hands from the food coloring though!


----------



## vloky (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Korimomto2* 
True, but I'm seriously running out of items my VERY MAINSTREAM family can purchase my children for Christmas.







They will not purchase items online or from catalogues. They will not buy clothes or books. They are on board with not buying items Made in China, but they want a list of acceptable items and I don't have much to go on.







:

what about tickets to a local museum/zoo/theatre? Could they all chip in on a season pass? Or do they need to have a pile of stuff to watch the kids open?


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Korimomto2* 
They are on board with not buying items Made in China, but they want a list of acceptable items

Ugh. I'm feeling pissy this afternoon, so maybe I'm just coming from an irritable place, but what the heck is up with all these families who want a list of approved toys? Aren't these people gifted with enough intelligence to hear a set of priorities (not MIC, open-ended/creative play, etc) and go look for something fun and unexpected? Can't they make something themselves? Use your brains, silly relatives!!! Some of the most awesome gifts our family has ever received were unexpected things that other people found and knew would be a good fit for us.


----------



## MomInCalifornia (Jul 17, 2003)

If they want a list of things they can get in the store, maybe they could get flour, salt, cream of tarter and oil...then you could make homemade playdough









We love making playdough here too. I use liquid water color instead of food coloring and it does not stain anything. We also add different scents (pepermint to green, vanilla, coco to brown, cinnamin to red etc) and my daughter loves to dump glitter in to make it sparkle.

My kids are each getting 2 new batches, a new rolling pin and cookie cutter in their stcoking this year. I think I'll make sparkle pink and sparkle purple for my daughter since those are her current favorites, and orange and green for my son since those are his current color choices.


----------



## Korimomto2 (May 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vloky* 
what about tickets to a local museum/zoo/theatre? Could they all chip in on a season pass? Or do they need to have a pile of stuff to watch the kids open?

That is a good idea, but having the pile of stuff (














to open is big for them. I don't get it, but for these people stuff=love. Totally annoying.


----------



## vloky (Apr 29, 2006)

wth somehow double posted and quoted, lol.


----------



## vloky (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AbigailsMomSarah* 

We love making playdough here too. I use liquid water color instead of food coloring and it does not stain anything. We also add different scents (pepermint to green, vanilla, coco to brown, cinnamin to red etc) and my daughter loves to dump glitter in to make it sparkle.

My kids are each getting 2 new batches, a new rolling pin and cookie cutter in their stcoking this year. I think I'll make sparkle pink and sparkle purple for my daughter since those are her current favorites, and orange and green for my son since those are his current color choices.

Thos are great ideas I never would have thought of! Might be a stupid question but is liquid watercolor like watercolor paints for paper?

Also, what do you put them in to store? Old canning jars? Because I'd always stick mine in a plastic sandwhich bag and sometimes it'd get yucky. (I was like 8-12 on my own completely with this..)


----------



## vloky (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Korimomto2* 
That is a good idea, but having the pile of stuff (














to open is big for them. I don't get it, but for these people stuff=love. Totally annoying.


Can they all chip in together for something big for all your kids with accessories like a wooden kitchen+wooden kitchen supplies, wooden train table with trains tracks, etc?

I believe playmobil toys are made in germany..


----------



## beka1977 (Aug 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Korimomto2* 
True, but I'm seriously running out of items my VERY MAINSTREAM family can purchase my children for Christmas.







They will not purchase items online or from catalogues. They will not buy clothes or books. They are on board with not buying items Made in China, but they want a list of acceptable items and I don't have much to go on.







:

Books
cookie cutters for the homemade playdough
cooking supplies
REAL art supplies
Wooden blocks
toolbox with tools
fabric for fort building
magnifying lenses
seeds
gardening tools
coloring books and crayons
chalk
a sensory tub - big tub w/ rice and toys
funnels and scoops
magazine subscriptions


----------



## Hoopin' Mama (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Korimomto2* 
True, but I'm seriously running out of items my VERY MAINSTREAM family can purchase my children for Christmas.







They will not purchase items online or from catalogues. They will not buy clothes or books. They are on board with not buying items Made in China, but they want a list of acceptable items and I don't have much to go on.







:


Tinker toys are made in the USA. I am going to check into Lincoln Logs too.

Brio trains.

Playmobil

I believe much stuff made by Little Tykes is not MIC.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Considering how many kids actually eat play-doh, that's important.


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

I hear you. My family is on board with no MIC toys...but dont seem to have the brain power to seek out other options. My mom is great - I sent her a few websites and she is good to go. MIL on the other hand ... sigh...


----------



## muttix2 (Apr 24, 2005)

There was a thread awhile ago with a link to approved toys, I think it was in TAO but I'm not sure.

This will be the second year that I'm asking for memberships for the kids for Christmas. Last year that was ignored, a pile of presents were bought instead, and then everyone got angry when we still hadn't opened some months later (we STILL have a few that are in boxes, that's how many gifts were bought). I'm willing to bet that the same will happen this year only they'll be angrier when I end up giving the toys to charity instead of just doling them out through the year. I'm going to tell them beforehand that I'll be giving away all MIC things and request memberships or non-MIC things instead but still, it won't get through to them and I'll be the villian. I love the holidays but family makes it







:


----------



## ett (Oct 12, 2007)

Lincoln Logs are made in China. As are Brio trains. A lot of Playmobil is made in Germany, but I also saw some that were made in Malta. All of our Little Tykes toys are made in China, except for the ride on car, which is made in the USA.

Other toys that are not made in China but found in mainstream stores:
Megablocs - most are made in Canada - check the label
Legos
K'nex - some parts are made in the USA

You just really have to read the label for everything you buy. Like even for Haba stuff since only about half is made in Germany, the rest is made in China.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hoopin' Mama* 
Tinker toys are made in the USA. I am going to check into Lincoln Logs too.

Brio trains.

Playmobil

I believe much stuff made by Little Tykes is not MIC.


----------



## MomInCalifornia (Jul 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vloky* 
Thos are great ideas I never would have thought of! Might be a stupid question but is liquid watercolor like watercolor paints for paper?

Also, what do you put them in to store? Old canning jars? Because I'd always stick mine in a plastic sandwhich bag and sometimes it'd get yucky. (I was like 8-12 on my own completely with this..)

Yup, liquid water color is a type of paint. I order mine from Discount School Supply (online). We store our play dough in large ziploack bags or in tupperware.


----------



## TheTruth (Apr 8, 2007)

And the problem with items made in China is?


----------



## MomInCalifornia (Jul 17, 2003)

I've had a few people pm me and ask me for the recipe we use so I thought I would post it here! This makes a nice big batch, but you can half it.

Playdough

You Need:
6 cups flour
3 cups salt
6 cups water (add food coloring or liquid water color to the water)
10 tablespoons oil
4 tablespoons cream of tartar

Directions: Mix all of the ingredients together in a bowl. Pour the dough mixture into the pan on the stove. Stirring constantly, cook over medium heat until a ball forms. Take out of the pan and knead. When cool, store in a ziploc bag.

• Spices or glitter can be added to the dry ingredients before you put the mixture on the stove. If adding "liquid scent" like vanilla, almond extract, peppermint extract etc I add those with the water.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Could Kool-Aid be used for coloring scenting the homemade play dough









Answered my own question


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

My grandma used to work at the factory in the states making Play-doh ages and ages ago (or so I was told). I used to eat the stuff like it was candy. That sucks that it got moved to China. But what hasn't, really?


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

Target sells playmobil.


----------

